# Frank Has At Least 4 Announcements For Winderfest



## idMonster

He's asking for our guesses on the Moebius facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964

My guess is that one of the things announced will be a 1/4105th scale Battlestar Pegasus.

Gordon


----------



## Tomtom

*Spindrift large*

Because the small scale Spindift is a sucess a Large Spindrift.
I had to beat the Spindruft poster to it-plus I want one
Tom


----------



## otto

I'm afraid to guess, but I hope for an all new 1/8' wolfman and Creature from the lagoon. and a mom wolfman repop, and....


----------



## Trek Ace

My guesses are:

- A 1/2500 scale _Galactica_ (either nu or original)
- Another craft from 2001 (_Discovery_, Space Station 5, or _Aries_)
- Movie _Seaview_ in either 1/350 or 1/128 (or both!)
- Large, 1/32 scale _Spindrift_

These are probably too obvious of choices.
I would be happy to have guessed at least one of the four. Knowing Frank's track record, the announcements will come as a total surprise.


----------



## ClubTepes

idMonster said:


> He's asking for our guesses on the Moebius facebook page:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964
> 
> My guess is that one of the things announced will be a 1/4105th scale Battlestar Pegasus.
> 
> Gordon


Facebook? Facebook?!! Facebook you say?..........Slowly, I turn..............

1. TOS BSG license.

2. 1/32 BSG Raptor.

3. Retooled, Glow, 1/3 scale Alfred E. Newman.


----------



## falcondesigns

It reads "some announcements" not that Moebius is making announcements.


----------



## modelsj

Winderfest?! where's that?:freak:


----------



## veedubb67

modelsj said:


> Winderfest?! where's that?:freak:


Seriously? http://wonderfest.com/

Located in Louisville, KY, WonderFest is the largest sci-fi/figure/fantasy show in the USA! 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## getter weevil

I am glad I don't have any clue as to what Moebius is to announce.

Would hope for more 2001 subjects Discovery would be excellent


----------



## jaws62666

Here is one many of you might not know about. Id love a nice size kit of the P 1 Submarine from Marine Boy


----------



## modelsj

Duhhh...winderfest.....just trying to be slightly funny


----------



## rkoenn

My guesses are:

1. Frank is getting married!

2. Frank is marrying Elvira!

3. They are honeymooning in Transylvania!

4. Elvira is starring in a new horror movie spoof which Moebius is producing,

LOL!!!

Bob K.


----------



## steviesteve

A 1/128th scale Jupiter 2 to match the other Irwin Allen craft???


----------



## Seaview

A 1/35 scale orange suborbital passenger craft with a dome, tailfin and duck egg blue pinstripe along the side, complete with interior and opening hatch?


----------



## Chinxy

modelsj said:


> Duhhh...winderfest.....just trying to be slightly funny


WOW! I just cought that! And it's funny!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yeap - ModelJ ya got us!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solium

getter weevil said:


> I am glad I don't have any clue as to what Moebius is to announce.
> 
> Would hope for more 2001 subjects Discovery would be excellent


I seem to remember Moebius saying they had no other 2001 subjects planned after the Moonbus and Clipper.


----------



## Solium

jaws62666 said:


> Here is one many of you might not know about. Id love a nice size kit of the P 1 Submarine from Marine Boy



I would love that too! But I think hell would have to freeze over first.


----------



## James Tiberius

1/12 monolith & cavemenape guys


----------



## getter weevil

Solium said:


> I seem to remember Moebius saying they had no other 2001 subjects planned after the Moonbus and Clipper.


perhaps not planned but you never know.

plans can change or minds change. 

anyway wouldn't be a nice surprise if there were more 2001 kits. Moebius does seem to have more pleasant surprises than other companies it seems.


----------



## SUNGOD

I doubt it very much they'll do any more 2001 kits. I wouldn't be surprised if they announce more Batman and Galactica kits.


----------



## derric1968

The odds of one or two BSG announcements would seem to be a pretty good guess.

I'm thinking that the often teased but not yet officially announced Green Lantern figure kit would be a safe bet.

A new Universal Monster kit is another good possibility. I'm hoping for The Creature, but the Wolf-Man would be cool, too.

Considering how quiet things have been on the Moebius front lately, I'm thinking they are going to have lots of cool stuff to talk about.


----------



## kit-junkie

Why do most of you think the announcements will all be Sci Fi stuff?


----------



## geoffdude

With all the DC and Marvel films in play, I would think maybe one or more new kits on these.

- Thor
- Cap America
- Flash
- Batman

Etc, etc.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## geoffdude

kit-junkie said:


> Why do most of you think the announcements will all be Sci Fi stuff?


Track record, percentage historically. :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie

Thor has to be one of them.



geoffdude said:


> Track record, percentage historically.


Frank always said he was going to keep it diverse. I seriously doubt they will all be sci fi kits.

I hope, with the DC licensing, he does a green Lantern. Maybe a Jonah Hex kit! That would be cool!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Unbelievable!!!!!!

This thread was not closed (*YET*)!!!!


----------



## kit-junkie

Unbelievable!!! Someone HAD to say that!!!

This isn't a request thread, so why would it be closed?


----------



## fluke

WE need more SCi-Fi 'STUFF' The universe is loaded with enough 'figures' as it is. From the Aurora days to the GK kits of today. 

Yes more hardware kits please! especially those kool kits from the 60's and 70's that never saw a shelf.


----------



## kit-junkie

NO SCI-FI JUNK... The reason there isn't a ton of it already is because nobody but Fluke buys it. :dude:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

kit-junkie said:


> Unbelievable!!! Someone HAD to say that!!!
> This isn't a request thread, so why would it be closed?


I do not know. It's just a (bad) feeling. I hope I am wrong.
In any case, we'd better hurry to make our wishes. :wave:


----------



## kit-junkie

Fernando Mureb said:


> I do not know. It's just a (bad) feeling. I hope I am wrong.
> In any case, we'd better hurry to make our wishes. :wave:


:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat

The Disney 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea Nautilus...PLEASE?


----------



## James Tiberius

Back on topic, not a wish list.

I think it will be 2 BSG kits: Pegasus and Cylon Raider

A Green Lantern something

Batman Prototypes

No Spindrift cause the man said so


----------



## fluke

OK.....They do the large Flying Sub......cool :thumbsup:

The they do the tiny Spindy.....cute 

Not that I don't appreciate Moebius Models as we all own stock in them I'm sure but...man! I want my 1/32 scale SPINDRIFT... They obviously have the license! .....what gives?


----------



## Solium

James Tiberius said:


> Back on topic, not a wish list.
> 
> I think it will be 2 BSG kits: Pegasus and Cylon Raider
> 
> A Green Lantern something
> 
> Batman Prototypes
> 
> No Spindrift cause the man said so



I would bet the Raider is on its way. Wasn't there a prototype shown already?
They kinda hinted at doing the Raptor if the first few Nu BSG kits sold well.


----------



## geoffdude

Solium said:


> I would bet the Raider is on its way. Wasn't there a prototype shown already?
> They kinda hinted at doing the Raptor if the first few Nu BSG kits sold well.


* Green Lantern/Hal Jordan - comic style already loosely confirmed by Frank
* Black Widow from Iron Man movie already confirmed by Frank

I would think these 4 announcements would include maybe GL, but it could be 4 completely new treats.

Geoff


----------



## Disco58

veedubb67 said:


> Seriously? http://wonderfest.com/
> 
> Located in Louisville, KY, WonderFest is the largest sci-fi/figure/fantasy show in the USA!
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Well, yea, seriously. Until a couple years ago when I became interested in figure modeling I didn't know Wonderfest existed either. It doesn't get mentioned much in IPMS circles, which is a real shame. I would love to go once, but I don't see it happening. By this time next year I'll be in San Diego, and instead of 400 or so miles away, it will be 2,100 and change, according to Yahoo. C'est la vie.


----------



## Disco58

Solium said:


> I would love that too! But I think hell would have to freeze over first.


I remember Glen Frye and Don Henley saying that about an Eagles tour too....:thumbsup:


----------



## Disco58

Aurora-brat said:


> The Disney 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea Nautilus...PLEASE?


Someone already did that, but who? What about the fancy schmancy one from 'League of Extraordinary Gentlemen'?


----------



## Steve H

I somehow think the 1/128 Jupiter II is a done deal. I try to look at this from a market perspective and small, inexpensive kits probably create more interest in the retailers. And a JII/Spindrift/Flying Sub assortment packout would likely find favor out there.

Hey, how about something completely wacky? Glo-Nu Galactica!


----------



## idMonster

*sigh* Frank said on facebook today that there'll be no Pegasus announcement.


----------



## armymedic80

Whatever it is , it's gotta be good.


----------



## liskorea317

Steve H said:


> I somehow think the 1/128 Jupiter II is a done deal. I try to look at this from a market perspective and small, inexpensive kits probably create more interest in the retailers. And a JII/Spindrift/Flying Sub assortment packout would likely find favor out there.
> 
> Hey, how about something completely wacky? Glo-Nu Galactica!


That would be cool, although I don't remember anyone even hinting at a small scale jupiter 2. I would buy a lot of them though...


----------



## liskorea317

kit-junkie said:


> Thor has to be one of them.
> 
> Frank always said he was going to keep it diverse. I seriously doubt they will all be sci fi kits.
> 
> I hope, with the DC licensing, he does a green Lantern. Maybe a Jonah Hex kit! That would be cool!



I'd love to see Moebius do a new updated Superman kit. The old kit from the 60's is just tired.


----------



## idMonster

fluke said:


> OK.....They do the large Flying Sub......cool :thumbsup:
> 
> The they do the tiny Spindy.....cute
> 
> Not that I don't appreciate Moebius Models as we all own stock in them I'm sure but...man! I want my 1/32 scale SPINDRIFT... They obviously have the license! .....what gives?


Frank already said in these very forums why there'll be no big Spindrift from them in the forseeable future - a big, complicated, expensive kit doesn't make economic sense for them as a company right now.

He also told us that if they had projected the actual (low) sales figures for the big J2 when they started developing the kit they would never have made it (I'm pretty sure that I'm paraphrasing Frank correctly - it's in one of the many threads where people were asking them to do a big Spindrift).

Gordon


----------



## RMC

whatever frank announces I am sure it will be a good thing !


----------



## liskorea317

RMC said:


> whatever frank announces I am sure it will be a good thing !


I'd have to agree with you here! They sure have an eclectic line up!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

...A 1/6 scale Lost In Space Robot

..And perhaps, a Time Tunnel Dio?????????


----------



## Arronax

Invisible Seaview molded in clear styrene
Iron Man 1 in a collectors tin
Confederate Raider - Glow in the dark ghost version
Landing gear for the Spindrift

How am I doing, Frank?


----------



## MonsterModelMan

If I had to take a guess...one of the announcements might be a new sculpt Universal Monster. _(yes...that would be great!)_
How about a Bride of Frankie to go with ...well...Frankie?:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## ClubTepes

Disco58 said:


> Well, yea, seriously. Until a couple years ago when I became interested in figure modeling I didn't know Wonderfest existed either. It doesn't get mentioned much in IPMS circles, which is a real shame. I would love to go once, but I don't see it happening. By this time next year I'll be in San Diego, and instead of 400 or so miles away, it will be 2,100 and change, according to Yahoo. C'est la vie.


Well, I've run into people at WF from New Zealand, Japan, and a couple of countries in europe. So the west coast is no bid deal. There are a couple of guys who come every year from Seattle as well.

If your like most, go once, go every year.
Its the only event I refuse to miss each year.


----------



## liskorea317

RMC said:


> whatever frank announces I am sure it will be a good thing !





idMonster said:


> Frank already said in these very forums why there'll be no big Spindrift from them in the forseeable future - a big, complicated, expensive kit doesn't make economic sense for them as a company right now.
> 
> He also told us that if they had projected the actual (low) sales figures for the big J2 when they started developing the kit they would never have made it (I'm pretty sure that I'm paraphrasing Frank correctly - it's in one of the many threads where people were asking them to do a big Spindrift).
> 
> Gordon


I remember what Frank said-that "There was no way we couldn't do a Jupiter 2". The economy just blindsided them, that's all. When (and if) the economy picks up I'm sure sales will go up. There are a lot of modelers out there.


----------



## Solium

liskorea317 said:


> I remember what Frank said-that "There was no way we couldn't do a Jupiter 2". The economy just blindsided them, that's all. When (and if) the economy picks up I'm sure sales will go up. There are a lot of modelers out there.



I think there is a little more to the big Spindrift issue. Didn't Frank also say the curvature of the Spindrift hull would make for one massively big and expensive tool? So its my understanding it would cost more to make than J2 or Flying Sub at the same scale.


----------



## Steve H

liskorea317 said:


> That would be cool, although I don't remember anyone even hinting at a small scale jupiter 2. I would buy a lot of them though...


Let me share my logic train, so everyone can mock me. 

1. It has been said that exploiting existing licenses to increase the return on the investment is preferred over shopping for new licenses. Of course there's always the 'grab it now because it's hot!' deals but for the long term, I see the wisdom of this.

2. There was a very skilled and clever gentleman who some time back had put together a rough 'n ready Spindrift in 1/128 on a 3-D printer (or was it hand carved hard foam? Nuts, I've forgotten!) to give folk an idea of how it would realize, I think the overall discussion was on the 'we were thinking of doing this, what do you all think?' level, and the showing of a physical 'rough draft' did boatloads of excitement generating here. I have zero proof but I believe that this action fast-tracked the kit into production. 

This same gentleman also put together a Jupiter II in the same scale and interest went thru the roof. 

(I should point out that while I use terms such as 'crude' and 'rough' I don't mean to imply they were crappy. Rather, the gentleman did these on the spur of the moment and were AMAZING for prototypes generated in a couple of hours, showing careful research and a high degree of skill. Dude could make a fortune working for a Hollywood effects house crafting prototypes of things to show the 'money people' to sell a project. )

Combine that with the steady weakness of the U.S. Dollar, the roller coaster of oil futures and all the other nonsense in the Real World and a small, inexpensive kit like this, a 'safe bet' that exploits an existing license (and likely much less hassle to manufacture than the production of the 1/35 Space Pod and Chariot set seem to be!  ).

So, that's what makes sense to me. I suspect if they were making Green Lantern kits they'd have announced by now in order to tie to the movie. I mean, what's worse than buying into a license that ends up being a dud? Having a license that you don't exploit in a timely manner so you CREATE a dud. See also Polar Lights and the JJ-prise nonsense.


----------



## Capt. Krik

Hmmm! Four new annoucements.

Did Frank indicate whether these annoucements concern new model kits or could they possibly pertain to something else?

In any case, I'm happy to wait until the annoucements come from Frank. He hasn't disappointed yet.


----------



## apls

I would think it would be the Dark Knight stuff.


----------



## RB

Steve H said:


> So, that's what makes sense to me. I suspect if they were making Green Lantern kits they'd have announced by now in order to tie to the movie. I mean, what's worse than buying into a license that ends up being a dud? Having a license that you don't exploit in a timely manner so you CREATE a dud. See also Polar Lights and the JJ-prise nonsense.


IIRC Frank had said that it would be the comics-version of Green Lantern, and hinted that GL wouldn't be the only DC comics character to be released in the future...


----------



## RSN

Solium said:


> I think there is a little more to the big Spindrift issue. Didn't Frank also say the curvature of the Spindrift hull would make for one massively big and expensive tool? So its my understanding it would cost more to make than J2 or Flying Sub at the same scale.


It is a moot point, Frank came out on Facebook today and said that the Spindrift was not happening, but some of what people guessed on FB were close. I am thinking at least one of the four I posted is going to happen, based on past conversations I have had with Frank about what is in the pipe! But hey, what happens on Facebook, stays on Facebook......continue the speculation! :hat:


----------



## derric1968

Steve H said:


> I suspect if they were making Green Lantern kits they'd have announced by now in order to tie to the movie. I mean, what's worse than buying into a license that ends up being a dud? Having a license that you don't exploit in a timely manner so you CREATE a dud. See also Polar Lights and the JJ-prise nonsense.


There is one tiny flaw in your logic. Moebius has the comic book license, not the movie license. And don't forget that Frank has out and out stated that it would be a Hal Jordan/Comic Book version of the character. So, yeah, it would be nice to ride the movie's coattails, but ultimately, not necessary. Also, we don't know how far along this kit is. It was first teased several months ago (at least 7 months ago, if not longer), and the last time Frank teased it, he said they were smack in the middle of dealing with licensor approval. With DC, such things can take a bit longer (I think Moebius originally intended to announce in February). Take into account how silent Frank has been in general, and it's very possible that this kit is pretty far along.

So, if GL was nothing more than wild fanboy speculation, I'd agree with you. However, Frank has spoken of the GL kit on these very boards. The only way we don't see a Moebius GL on hobby shop shelves is if plans have changed.


----------



## Steve H

derric1968 said:


> There is one tiny flaw in your logic. Moebius has the comic book license, not the movie license. And don't forget that Frank has out and out stated that it would be a Hal Jordan/Comic Book version of the character. So, yeah, it would be nice to ride the movie's coattails, but ultimately, not necessary. Also, we don't know how far along this kit is. It was first teased several months ago (at least 7 months ago, if not longer), and the last time Frank teased it, he said they were smack in the middle of dealing with licensor approval. With DC, such things can take a bit longer (I think Moebius originally intended to announce in February). Take into account how silent Frank has been in general, and it's very possible that this kit is pretty far along.
> 
> So, if GL was nothing more than wild fanboy speculation, I'd agree with you. However, Frank has spoken of the GL kit on these very boards. The only way we don't see a Moebius GL on hobby shop shelves is if plans have changed.


both you and RB tagged me on this so I stand officially corrected. 

I've been lax in my reading of the various threads and don't pay much attention to figure news, so I probably missed this. 

Still and all, having the license for the comic version of GL doesn't mean you don't try real hard to grab some coattails for the movie, ne? Kinda stupid for Warner Bros to hold up the approval process and potentially lower the amount of residual income that might be thrown off this kit. Letting Moebius get that kit on the market as soon as they can is in everyone's best interest.

OTOH, it's well known that giant companies have a bad, bad habit of doing foolish, even counterintuitive things.


----------



## gaz91

Hope two of the annoucements are the animal pit and the dungeon :woohoo:


----------



## Seaview

If at least one of the four is Irwin Allen-related, I'll still be a happy Moebius Modeller! :hat:


----------



## geoffdude

I mentioned it in this very thread too (2 pages back)... shouldn't have been too hard to go thru this one at least. 

Anyhoo... Ironman model was not released in tandom with the movie either, nor was the HULK model they were working on while those films were out. For some reason, maxing out marketing thrust to tie a model into a movie is not on the Lic. owners radar. They could care less it seems.

Also, the Black Widow model will be released WAY after Iron Man 2 has run in theaters, as well as after it's release on DVD. Go figure.

I mentioned long ago that the GL model would do well to tie into this years hit movie, but... that wasn't in the playing cards Frank noted. Still, this being the 1st "official" Green Lantern model kit done in styrene, AURORA style, will make it popular any time it's available.

Regards,

Geoff



Steve H said:


> both you and RB tagged me on this so I stand officially corrected.
> 
> I've been lax in my reading of the various threads and don't pay much attention to figure news, so I probably missed this.
> 
> Still and all, having the license for the comic version of GL doesn't mean you don't try real hard to grab some coattails for the movie, ne? Kinda stupid for Warner Bros to hold up the approval process and potentially lower the amount of residual income that might be thrown off this kit. Letting Moebius get that kit on the market as soon as they can is in everyone's best interest.
> 
> OTOH, it's well known that giant companies have a bad, bad habit of doing foolish, even counterintuitive things.


----------



## Steve H

geoffdude said:


> I mentioned it in this very thread too (2 pages back)... shouldn't have been too hard to go thru this one at least.
> 
> Anyhoo... Ironman model was not released in tandom with the movie either, nor was the HULK model they were working on while those films were out. For some reason, maxing out marketing thrust to tie a model into a movie is not on the Lic. owners radar. They could care less it seems.
> 
> Also, the Black Widow model will be released WAY after Iron Man 2 has run in theaters, as well as after it's release on DVD. Go figure.
> 
> I mentioned long ago that the GL model would do well to tie into this years hit movie, but... that wasn't in the playing cards Frank noted. Still, this being the 1st "official" Green Lantern model kit done in styrene, AURORA style, will make it popular any time it's available.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Geoff


Then I add you to the list of people I stand corrected by! 

I really wonder how the figure kits do in this day and age. I'm sure some do better than others and vintage Aurora repops might have an edge over new stuff due to nostalgia factor and all that, so, who knows. 

I *do* expect that they'll do a re-pop of this Green Lantern in either clear green or glow plastic, that's such a natural I'll be shocked if it doesn't happen. It would be cool if they did pre-planning for the base so it would match up with a (potential) Green Arrow kit, butttttt I think that's more a wish than a 'could happen' thing, and completely outside the thread subject.


----------



## Aurora-brat

Steve H said:


> 2. There was a very skilled and clever gentleman who some time back had put together a rough 'n ready Spindrift in 1/128 on a 3-D printer (or was it hand carved hard foam? Nuts, I've forgotten!) to give folk an idea of how it would realize, I think the overall discussion was on the 'we were thinking of doing this, what do you all think?' level, and the showing of a physical 'rough draft' did boatloads of excitement generating here. I have zero proof but I believe that this action fast-tracked the kit into production.
> 
> This same gentleman also put together a Jupiter II in the same scale and interest went thru the roof.
> 
> (I should point out that while I use terms such as 'crude' and 'rough' I don't mean to imply they were crappy. Rather, the gentleman did these on the spur of the moment and were AMAZING for prototypes generated in a couple of hours, showing careful research and a high degree of skill. Dude could make a fortune working for a Hollywood effects house crafting prototypes of things to show the 'money people' to sell a project. )


I am said "dude". I did these to help folks visualize what the forthcoming 1/128 Spindrift would look like compared to the existing 1/128 Flying Sub. As talk of the possibility of a 1/128 Jupiter 2 inevitably followed, I did a quickie model of that as well. Here they are for those that might have missed them.




























The Spindrift was hand carved from urethane foam, the J-2 was output on a 3-D printer.


----------



## Paulbo

The J2 is that small / the Flying Sub & Spindrift are that large?!?! It's so wild seeing them all in the same scale like this.


----------



## Jimmy B

Wake me when Dracula (delux) comes out


----------



## Steve H

Isn't it amazing to see? It's only natural for that to be made!

Thank you for showing up A-B, and my apologies for forgetting your name!

Wonder if we'd get a 1/128 Chariot and Space Pod with that...


----------



## razorwyre1

personally, im hoping for 2 things: the geo. pal time machine and a new creature from the black lagoon kit


----------



## armymedic80

I've read a lot here about wanting a bigger scale Spindrift. It sounds like it's not gonna happen by Moebius but I got a solution for 1 lucky person. I can sell you my Lunar Models Spindrift which is big, but a big putty job ahead for somebody that doesn't mind a complicated build. I've been holding on to this kit for way too long and I rather sell it than build it at this point.


----------



## John P

Sorry I can't get to Winderfest this year.

Maybe one of the announcements will be a new-tooled Winder Wiman model?

I winder.


----------



## RMC

maybe it's a planet of the apes ship ?.......that would be sweet !


----------



## Opus Penguin

Aurora-brat said:


> The Disney 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea Nautilus...PLEASE?


I would SO get one of those. However I think that is wishful thinking due to the Disney licensing.


----------



## John P

Shouldn't Winderfest be during the winter?






I'll stop now.


----------



## kit-junkie

No John, Winderfest is a yarn gathering festival.


----------



## mrmurph

Winderfest? Brings to mind the bean-eating scene in Blazing Saddles.

Hope one of the announcements has something to do with a monster figure kit!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

armymedic80 said:


> I've read a lot here about wanting a bigger scale Spindrift. It sounds like it's not gonna happen by Moebius but I got a solution for 1 lucky person. I can sell you my Lunar Models Spindrift which is big, but a big putty job ahead for somebody that doesn't mind a complicated build. I've been holding on to this kit for way too long and I rather sell it than build it at this point.


Sent you a PM Sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P

kit-junkie said:


> No John, Winderfest is a yarn gathering festival.


I'm very good at _wool_gathering.


----------



## xsavoie

Perhaps a 1/6th scale B-9 Robot,Green Lantern,Apache Warrior on Horse and Nautilus submarine.:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

gaz91 said:


> Hope two of the annoucements are the animal pit and the dungeon :woohoo:


Check out the announcement from Dencomm in the Modeling Forum... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al

Hey john, I spend alot of time wool gathering by looking out the winder


----------



## Joe Brown

Me too - but it's winders 7... :tongue:


----------



## kit-junkie

John P said:


> I'm very good at _wool_gathering.


I'm better at dust gathering.



deadmanincfan said:


> Check out the announcement from Dencomm in the Modeling Forum...


No, thank you.


----------



## mrmurph

Winderful news! At last at last we can complete our Monster Scenes dioramas!


----------



## RogueJ

Serenity Now!


----------



## ERVysther

I have to agree on the speculation that we're in for another Universal Monster kit - which is fine by me!

My money is on the Wolf Man or the Creature...but I'm kinda hoping for the Phantom, too...Mr. Hyde would be nice one as well...


----------



## Zombie_61

I thought Winderfest was a watch collectors' convention. 

Whether or not it's one of the upcoming Wonderfest announcements, I do hope Moebius has plans for continuation of their classic horror line--it's almost like collecting the Aurora kits all over again, but with better sculpts.  I also hope they'll eventually continue the Von Franco line of kits despite all the flak they received from us when Eye Gone Wild was released.


----------



## HabuHunter32

A new Creature from the Black Lagoon would be great! New 8 window Big Seaview???? Wishfull thinking on my part! Lol! Anything is possible at this point.

I hope they will announce release dates on the regular and deluxe Bela Dracula kits as well as the NU Galactica Cylon Centurion!


----------



## Disco58

Zombie_61 said:


> I also hope they'll eventually continue the Von Franco line of kits despite all the flak they received from us when Eye Gone Wild was released.


Flak? Why? I have one so I'm curious.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Disco58 said:


> Flak? Why? I have one so I'm curious.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=275716&highlight=Von+Franco+Eye+Gone+Wild

It starts around post #7 and snowballs from there...

MMM


----------



## Zombie_61

MonsterModelMan said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=275716&highlight=Von+Franco+Eye+Gone+Wild
> 
> It starts around post #7 and snowballs from there...
> 
> MMM


Ahhh, memories...


----------



## geoffdude

Zombie_61 said:


> Ahhh, memories...










_.. of the way we are .. _


----------



## Zombie_61

Sad, but true. We modelers can be a finicky lot.


----------



## fluke

For crying out loud! We need more monster kits like the Military scale sector needs another BF-109, P-51 or a Tiger Tank! How many Creature, Woffy, Drac and Frankie kits do you need?

Granted The same goes for pretty much anything Star Trek accept a bigger and better TOS Enterprise and Shuttle Craft. 

There it was said.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Fluke buddy...we can still have more monsters...just not the same ones over and over... 

There are plenty of monsters that haven't been done in styrene...ie Pegasus doing the alien from WotW!

MMM


----------



## SUNGOD

fluke said:


> For crying out loud! We need more monster kits like the Military scale sector needs another BF-109, P-51 or a Tiger Tank! How many Creature, Woffy, Drac and Frankie kits do you need?
> 
> Granted The same goes for pretty much anything Star Trek accept a bigger and better TOS Enterprise and Shuttle Craft.
> 
> There it was said.




There's loads of monsters that haven't been done in styrene. Harryhausen monsters for a start.


----------



## SUNGOD

MonsterModelMan said:


> Fluke buddy...we can still have more monsters...just not the same ones over and over...
> 
> There are plenty of monsters that haven't been done in styrene...ie Pegasus doing the alien from WotW!
> 
> MMM




Exactly (though I don't think the Pegasus WOTW aliens are styrene).


----------



## Trekkriffic

SUNGOD said:


> There's loads of monsters that haven't been done in styrene. Harryhausen monsters for a start.


Yes!!! I would be so in for a Rhedosauras kit in styrene!


----------



## John P

And a quintapus wrecking a bridge!


----------



## ChrisW

John P said:


> And a quintapus wrecking a bridge!


...I thought it was a sextapus...


----------



## Disco58

ChrisW said:


> ...I thought it was a sextapus...


I've got a ***apus for ya...Syfy Channel is doing a pretty goodfreak:?) job of dreaming up B-movie monsters, how about the Sharkapus? It was as dumb as any 50's monster could hope to be, and the FX are a whole lot better.


----------



## steviesteve

Disco58 said:


> I've got a ***apus for ya...Syfy Channel is doing a pretty goodfreak:?) job of dreaming up B-movie monsters, how about the Sharkapus? It was as dumb as any 50's monster could hope to be, and the FX are a whole lot better.


Please, spare me!  

I have to disagree. Give me 50's B movie monsters any day but not SyFy 'C' movie monsters! I can't stand watching the unimaginative creations on tv much less seeing them on my shelf! (Sharktopus? It couldn't exist! Not just the fact the body parts don't match up- since the octopus' mouth-(beak) is between it's arms and the shark's is on it's head, so it would have 2 mouths. 
(One on each end...) Besides, ones a fish and the other is a mollusc... 

Or maybe I shouldn't be confused. Maybe these movies are political satire... LOL

Anyway, isn't this off topic? Aren't we supposed to guess what Frank's 4 announcement's are? I know we have umpteen guesses...

Or maybe Frank will just tell us? Please...


----------



## Seaview

"All good things to those who wait." - Dr. Hannibal Lecter


----------



## steviesteve

Post deleted by member...


----------



## John P

steviesteve said:


> Please, spare me!
> 
> I have to disagree. Give me 50's B movie monsters any day but not SyFy 'C' movie monsters! I can't stand watching the unimaginative creations on tv much less seeing them on my shelf! (Sharktopus? It couldn't exist! Not just the fact the body parts don't match up- since the octopus' mouth-(beak) is between it's arms and the shark's is on it's head, so it would have 2 mouths.
> (One on each end...) Besides, ones a fish and the other is a mollusc...


That's why they call it a "monster." Look it up.


----------



## fluke

Sorry guys.....ALL GOOD POINTS! :thumbsup:

....and I have not had the time to respond cuz I'm so dang tired now....GOT ME A REAL JOB!! :hat:

I'm being trained to operate a laser cutter in a steel factory and get this....their name is *VULCAN* PRODUCTS! We do some parts for Boeing and other top companies. 

*I want to see a kit of the famous instinct Lickalotapus!* :tongue:


----------



## Disco58

fluke said:


> *I want to see a kit of the famous instinct Lickalotapus!* :tongue:


Hey, hey, that belongs in the "adult themed area". Oh wait, no one would ever read it because we're not allowed in there!:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## steviesteve

John P said:


> That's why they call it a "monster." Look it up.


And monsters are supposed to be scary. 

(Ahem...)


----------



## Hunch

Just looked at the Green Lantern model from Moebius at cults site. I have to admit, I was going to pass on this one- not big on superhero kits (except the Auroras), until I saw it. Wow! Looks like an Aurora! I'm in! Well done Frank and Co.:thumbsup:


----------



## Solium

Hunch said:


> Just looked at the Green Lantern model from Moebius at cults site. I have to admit, I was going to pass on this one- not big on superhero kits (except the Auroras), until I saw it. Wow! Looks like an Aurora! I'm in! Well done Frank and Co.:thumbsup:


Theres pics on Cults site. I agree much prefer the "Aurora" style.


----------



## geoffdude

*AWESOME SAUCE!*










*Love the retro robot, in a sort of Fleischer style.


----------



## bqeman

Now, that's an action pose!


----------



## SUNGOD

Dig that Green Lantern and retro robot!:thumbsup: What a dynamic pose too!


----------



## kit-junkie

!  !


----------



## derric1968

Yep! That's one awesome GL kit!!!

My only concern is the way GL attaches to the base. Looking at that photo, it seems like and awfully delicate joint. I'm sure they have some sort of internal solution to make it sturdy (like maybe a metal rod inside).

I hope they have plans to follow up GL with other comic book-themed superhero kits.

In other news, Moebius announced a Bride of Frankenstein kit based on this photo:










Also, for those not following the Wonderfest thread in The Modeling Forum, Cylon Raider in July and reposed Iron Man MkIII in August.


----------



## SUNGOD

I'm most probably asking too much but I hope the retro robot's a kit in it's own right.


----------



## jaws62666

What about the Batman Tumbler and Pod. Any pics or release dates


----------



## Xenodyssey

I'd like to know about the Batman Tumbler and figures too. I'm looking forward to these the Mk7 Viper and Black Widow figure.

The Green Lantern looks a nice pose as well. Hopefully next week we'll see clearer pictures of all the forthcoming kits as people get home from the show. Especially that Black Widow shown behind the Green Lantern shot.


----------



## xsavoie

This kit could be repositioned in a more horizontal way,which would mean seperating the Robot from it's base.Hopefully the Robot is a seperate piece from the base.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie

xsavoie said:


> This kit could be repositioned in a more horizontal way,which would mean seperating the Robot from it's base.Hopefully the Robot is a seperate piece from the base.



That robot looks pretty horizontal, already.


----------



## RSN

Not mentioned here, but Frank posted on Facebook that the 39", 8 window, movie Seaview is a GO!!


----------



## nautilusnut

The eight window Seaview has me excited- I much prefer it over the TV version. It seemed to me that only the front half needed a new mold- like the original filming models having the bow cut off and replaced. This would result in a new kit with a minimum of tooling expense.


----------



## RSN

nautilusnut said:


> The eight window Seaview has me excited- I much prefer it over the TV version. It seemed to me that only the front half needed a new mold- like the original filming models having the bow cut off and replaced. This would result in a new kit with a minimum of tooling expense.


The conning tower needs to have windows added, as well as the sonar blister on the fore end of the upper decking. As Frank told me a few years ago, it requires more re-working than most people would imagine!


----------



## teslabe

RSN said:


> Not mentioned here, but Frank posted on Facebook that the 39", 8 window, movie Seaview is a GO!!


Wow........:thumbsup: That along with the BSG and Batman kits coming, I may never get a build finished.......


----------



## RSN

teslabe said:


> Wow........:thumbsup: That along with the BSG and Batman kits coming, I may never get a build finished.......


I know!! I am working on the Seaview right now....better hurry and get her done before the new kit is out!


----------



## Capt. Krik

An 8 window Seaview! I've gotta say that the 4 window Seaview kit is still my favorite Moebius model. Waited so long for a large affordable Seaview kit and Frank and company made that wish come true. Now we're going to get the movie version...WOW!


----------



## minimodelmaker

This all sounds like great news. Moebius has never let us down but I still would love to see a large scale Spindrift with figures. It's the one kit I feel would sell very well.


----------



## RB

Won't the Seaview bridge insert have to be entirely redone? The 8-window is actually a different scale from the 4-window, isn't?


----------



## RSN

RB said:


> Won't the Seaview bridge insert have to be entirely redone? The 8-window is actually a different scale from the 4-window, isn't?


The whole interior is different. It is an observation room not a control room, the control room is one floor up and through the hatch at the top of the spiral stairs!


----------



## fluke

Now I'm glad that I have not bought the other kit....this one sounds much better!


----------



## kdaracal

Can anyone "nutshell" the big reveals??!! :wave:

I'm getting this in unclear dribs and drabs.........

Any big Spindrift in our future?


----------



## liskorea317

kdaracal said:


> Can anyone "nutshell" the big reveals??!! :wave:
> 
> I'm getting this in unclear dribs and drabs.........
> 
> Any big Spindrift in our future?


No big Spindrift..no B9 Robot...but a great Frankenstein's bride and the Green Lantern, a movie Seaview...some BSG. All in all very nice offerings are coming!


----------



## Zombie_61

derric1968 said:


> In other news, Moebius announced a Bride of Frankenstein kit based on this photo:


Hmmm...I wonder it that means the pose of the Bride figure will be based on that photo, or if it will be a two-figure kit.  Either way, I'm sure it'll be worth getting!

*Edit:* Never mind. Found out from reading the Wonderfest thread that it'll be a two-figure kit sculpted by Jeff Yagher. :thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32

8 Window Seaview and more BSG...life is good! Frankie and the Bride double kit perhaps??? I want that as well! Thanks Frank and Dave!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32

Any realease dates on some of the kits announced at October's Wonderfest?

Viper, Elvira, Both Bela Dracula's. Dark Knight kits?


----------



## RSN

OK, for all those who are afraid Facebook will steal your soul or you identity, here is what Frank posted last night;

"So we announced: BSG Cylon Raider, DC Comics Green Lantern, The Bride of Frankenstein (2 figures, Bride and Monster in 1/8 scale), 39 inch 8 Window Seaview, Iron Man MKIII (new pose). Images soon!"

Yes, The Bride comes with The Monster, it is a two figure kit. Sorry, but Moebius beats Round 2 in every way with a release line-up like this. (And they don't have to bribe you with a t-shirt to buy their products!!!)


----------



## Seaview

39" 8-window Seaview: I think I'm going to faint!!!!!!!!!!
HOO-HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RSN

Seaview said:


> 39" 8-window Seaview: I think I'm going to faint!!!!!!!!!!
> HOO-HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am right there with you brother!!


----------



## James Tiberius

I am so glad I haven't bought a large seaview yet! I was holding back for an 8 window version!


----------



## Dracula

*Thnk You Frank you made my dreams come true*

YES a Bride of Frankenstein kit and also with frank and his mate. This is great news. This takes some of the pain out of my divorce. Thanks Frank.


----------



## kenlee

Seaview said:


> 39" 8-window Seaview: I think I'm going to faint!!!!!!!!!!
> HOO-HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I always suspected that an 8 window version would be available based on the way the model was engineered, glad to see it finally being made. Don't know where I will put it, but I will get one.


----------



## Dr. Brad

RSN said:


> OK, for all those who are afraid Facebook will steal your soul or your identity,


Laughed out loud when I read that. I always knew I was right about the evil soul-stealing abilities of FaceBook. 

Oh and thanks for the update! Sound like Moebius is doing some really cool stuff this year!


----------



## Hunch

What a great lineup, so cool the monsters will be 1/8 scale.


----------



## Trek Ace

Trek Ace said:


> My guesses are:
> 
> - A 1/2500 scale _Galactica_ (either nu or original)
> - Another craft from 2001 (_Discovery_, Space Station 5, or _Aries_)
> - Movie _Seaview_ in either 1/350 or 1/128 (or both!)
> - Large, 1/32 scale _Spindrift_
> 
> These are probably too obvious of choices.
> I would be happy to have guessed at least one of the four. Knowing Frank's track record, the announcements will come as a total surprise.


Well, I'm happy that I did guess right on one of the four, and it's the one I wanted the most!


----------



## BronzeGiant

RSN said:


> Sorry, but Moebius beats Round 2 in every way with a release line-up like this. (And they don't have to bribe you with a t-shirt to buy their products!!!)


Now, now, be nice, there's room for everybody in the hobby.

Steve


----------



## RSN

BronzeGiant said:


> Now, now, be nice, there's room for everybody in the hobby.
> 
> Steve


I was nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl

derric1968 said:


> In other news, Moebius announced a Bride of Frankenstein kit based on this photo:


This news has made my day! And if it's released by or around Halloween, I will have the centrepiece of my display for the Atlanta Show in February!!!

Thanks to all at Moebius!!!

Augie


----------



## RogueJ

I got a chance to look through Frank's development binder he had on the Seaview kit details. From what I saw it will have complete observation room from the movie and first season. The details laid out in several drawing were amazing. There were also a few photos of the exterior design and prototyping. Very, very nice. For those who prefer the movie and first season designs. You won't be disappointed. Well done Frank and company!

Rogue


----------



## John O

RogueJ said:


> For those who prefer the movie and first season designs. You won't be disappointed.


I do indeed! I think I'm glad I never started my 4-window version.

John O.


----------



## ClubTepes

Ok, I know people are excited about the 8 window seaview which is cool. However I have a question, with the 8 window, wasn't the front TWO decks then. So does that mean a new interior and does that change the scale?


----------



## jaws62666

Also, was there a flying sub in the movie . will this kit have one as well


----------



## RSN

jaws62666 said:


> Also, was there a flying sub in the movie . will this kit have one as well


There was a mini-sub, not a flying sub. The mini-sub came with the 4 window version, probably wouldn't be that hard to include it. It was also released as a mini-kit with the diving bell.


----------



## RSN

ClubTepes said:


> Ok, I know people are excited about the 8 window seaview which is cool. However I have a question, with the 8 window, wasn't the front TWO decks then. So does that mean a new interior and does that change the scale?


The bow set in the movie was one level. A circular staircase, at the back of the set, led up to a hatch that entered the control room. There is also a catwalk indicated, leading the viewer to conclude that there is an upper level viewing area for the top row of windows. As for scale, it is imaginary, what does it matter!


----------



## RB

RSN said:


> The bow set in the movie was one level. A circular staircase, at the back of the set, led up to a hatch that entered the control room. There is also a catwalk indicated, leading the viewer to conclude that there is an upper level viewing area for the top row of windows. As for scale, it is imaginary, what does it matter!


Well, for altering the 4-window to the 8-window, scale probably does matter. Will the Seaview still be 1/128, or smaller? The bridge and figures in the first release were scaled to the 4-window, one level format, so won't the movie interior and figures (if there are any) have to be re-scaled? And won't this also affect the hatches on the sail? Not trying to make any major issue of this, just intrigued by how much of the original kit will be changed for the new release. I'm sure Frank and Dave had all this down pat many years ago...


----------



## RSN

RB said:


> Well, for altering the 4-window to the 8-window, scale probably does matter. Will the Seaview still be 1/128, or smaller? The bridge and figures in the first release were scaled to the 4-window, one level format, so won't the movie interior and figures (if there are any) have to be re-scaled? And won't this also affect the hatches on the sail? Not trying to make any major issue of this, just intrigued by how much of the original kit will be changed for the new release. I'm sure Frank and Dave had all this down pat many years ago...


As I said, the hatches were not changed on the miniatures when they converted to the 4 window design, so the scale of the ship did not change! Second, the size of the windows on the set did not change in relation to the actors, so the scale again did not change. I don't know how Moebius will incorporate the observation room into the new model, but as with ALL things fictitious the interior set design will need to be fudged to meld with the miniature exterior. I have the utmost faith in them to give us the best of both worlds, as they did with the 4 window Seaview, the Jupiter 2 and the FLying Sub!


----------



## John P

RSN said:


> As for scale, it is imaginary, what does it matter!


Turn in your sci fi modeler's ID card, mister!


----------



## geoffdude

*Thank God* Green Lantern doesn't have any windows!


----------



## steviesteve

geoffdude said:


> *Thank God* Green Lantern doesn't have any windows!


And clearly no brains from that pic...


----------



## RSN

geoffdude said:


> *Thank God* Green Lantern doesn't have any windows!


Well, GL is 6' 1", so at 1/8 scale he should be 9.125". If it is not, I am not getting one!!!!: :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

> No big Spindrift..no B9 Robot...


Can you imagine how life would be different if we *did* have even one of those?

I bet Randy at VooDoo could do a kick-butt fiber optics for the bubble-headed booby...


----------



## xsavoie

Sorry,I meant to be able to reposition the Robot in the Green Lantern diorama in a vertical position would be great.I was tired when I posted this.


----------



## xsavoie

I am very happy for those who wanted the 8 windows version of the Seaview,but a real surprise announcement in my opinion would have been a brand new kit,and not another version of the same kit.Will the Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein kit duo mean a brand new Frankenstein sculpt.


----------



## Seaview

I, for one, am very glad that it will be the same scale as the 4-window Seaview, in that side by side comparisons can be made, or you can have a different one on display in different rooms of your home.


----------



## RSN

xsavoie said:


> I am very happy for those who wanted the 8 windows version of the Seaview,but a real surprise announcement in my opinion would have been a brand new kit,and not another version of the same kit.Will the Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein kit duo mean a brand new Frankenstein sculpt.


This is going to be a virtually new kit with new toolings. New bow section haves, new bow belly, cage over the bow light, new conning tower, new deck detail, new interior..........I think that about covers it!


----------



## teslabe

RSN said:


> This is going to be a virtually new kit with new toolings. New bow section haves, new bow belly, cage over the bow light, new conning tower, new deck detail, new interior..........I think that about covers it!


Sweet.........:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

teslabe said:


> Sweet.........:thumbsup:


This is not "Official" information, just based on what Frank told me a few years ago. He said people think he could just do some modifications on the 4 window kit, but he said in reality there are too many differences and would require a lot of new tooling. What I listed are all the components that can not just be modified or reused. Frank will be the final word on the kit!


----------



## Zombie_61

xsavoie said:


> Will the Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein kit duo mean a brand new Frankenstein sculpt.


It would have to be. The existing kit is based on _Frankenstein_ (1931), while the newly announced kit will be based on _The Bride of Frankenstein_ (1935); the Monster looked very different in each film.


----------



## fortress

Thank you Moebuis Models for paying attention to the modelers
desires on the kits that they would love to have, the eight
window Seaview is a smart choice :thumbsup:.

Would love to see in the near future more subjects from
Lost in Sapce, BGS, 2001, and LOG.

Also will there ever be a Time Tunnel kit offering????

fortress:dude:


----------



## SUNGOD

I thought they'd do the 8 window version because of the way the kit's tooled. I think I prefer the movie version too.


----------



## megabot11

8 Window movie version, Here she comes WOOO HOO! :woohoo:


----------



## Cappy D

I am a bigger fan of the movie version myself. I am most pleased with this announcement! Very cool.

Cappy D.


----------



## Disco58

I have a Polar Lights 8 window, anyone want it? Yea, I didn't think so....<sigh>


----------



## HabuHunter32

I want to thank Frank and Dave for answering our request's and giving us the movie Seaview at long last! When the 4 window TV version came out I was elated and now I will be able to add the 8 window to display side by side! You guys are amazing! Moebius continues to deliver time and time again! 

Thanks soo much for listining!:thumbsup:

BTW- Will Gary be involved on this one like he was on the 1/350 Seaview?


----------



## megabot11

HabuHunter32 said:


> I want to thank Frank and Dave for answering our request's and giving us the movie Seaview at long last! When the 4 window TV version came out I was elated and now I will be able to add the 8 window to display side by side! You guys are amazing! Moebius continues to deliver time and time again!
> 
> Thanks soo much for listining!:thumbsup:
> 
> BTW- Will Gary be involved on this one like he was on the 1/350 Seaview?


I too have both the Moebius TV season 2-4 Seaview as well the FS-1 and am very excited about this news,

I would like to add as well to the Question... Has ************* been approached in any way for this? i would say he's the best source on this 
particular subject

Thanks Moebius.

Mike


----------



## HabuHunter32

megabot11 said:


> I too have both the Moebius TV season 2-4 Seaview as well the FS-1 and am very excited about this news,
> 
> I would like to add as well to the Question... Has ************* been approached in any way for this? i would say he's the best source on this
> particular subject
> 
> Thanks Moebius.
> 
> Mike


There was suposed to be a conversion kit for the Big Seaview when it first came out that never materialized that I believe that Paul was involved in. Glad that Moebius is doing it! Perhaps with Pauls help?


----------



## Boxster

I am disappointed there wasn't the Batpod and Tumbler there, at least. No new BSG kits besides those already shown or announced. I hope Frank will look into newer sci-fi stuff for us who doesn't care for classic sci-fi or horror.

B


----------



## Gary K

HabuHunter32 said:


> I want to thank Frank and Dave for answering our request's and giving us the movie Seaview at long last! When the 4 window TV version came out I was elated and now I will be able to add the 8 window to display side by side! You guys are amazing! Moebius continues to deliver time and time again!
> 
> Thanks soo much for listining!:thumbsup:
> 
> BTW- Will Gary be involved on this one like he was on the 1/350 Seaview?


Oh yes, indeedy! More details later, but the entire fwd half of the sub is new tooling and I've completely redesigned & accurized the conning tower. I've also magically reconciled the movie-version observation lounge with the 8 exterior windows, and there'll be something new for the missile deck. Lots of pics to come later this summer.

Gary


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Gary K said:


> Oh yes, indeedy! More details later, but the entire fwd half of the sub is new tooling and I've completely redesigned & accurized the conning tower. I've also magically reconciled the movie-version observation lounge with the 8 exterior windows, and there'll be something new for the missile deck. Lots of pics to come later this summer.
> 
> Gary


Exciting news to be sure Gary:thumbsup:

What sources/source did you use when doing the eight window front end??Would love to know...unless it's top secret

Is it based off of the 17'3" surface runner or the Eight footer???


----------



## Gary K

beatlepaul said:


> Exciting news to be sure Gary:thumbsup:
> 
> What sources/source did you use when doing the eight window front end??Would love to know...unless it's top secret


I'll post a full explanation/photos later, but basically I used everything I had: studio plans, screen caps, my ref photos, my casting of the 8.5 ft studio model's bow - and some creative license to reconcile the super-wide exterior windows with the not-that-wide studio set of the observation lounge and the "catwalk to nowhere". The model's observation lounge turned out pretty good, if I do say so, myself. 

Gary


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Gary K said:


> I'll post a full explanation/photos later, but basically I used everything I had: studio plans, screen caps, my ref photos, my casting of the 8.5 ft studio model's bow - and some creative license to reconcile the super-wide exterior windows with the not-that-wide studio set of the observation lounge and the "catwalk to nowhere". The model's observation lounge turned out pretty good, if I do say so, myself.
> 
> Gary


*Awesome Sir*:thumbsup: I am very much looking forward to it!


----------



## The Batman

Yum! I love Winder- Fest!

- GJS


----------



## FoxTrot

Gary K said:


> I'll post a full explanation/photos later, but basically I used everything I had: studio plans, screen caps, my ref photos, my casting of the 8.5 ft studio model's bow - and some creative license to reconcile the super-wide exterior windows with the not-that-wide studio set of the observation lounge and the "catwalk to nowhere". The model's observation lounge turned out pretty good, if I do say so, myself.
> 
> Gary


I'm just so stoked over this news! I've held off getting the 4-window Seaview, because I think the movie version is much nicer (IMHO); the 8 windows give a sense of scale and proportion that essentially flew out the window (excuse the pun) with TV season 2. Now, I just might end up ordering both. I wish to pass on my thanks and anticipation to Moebius and crew!

Do you think some party will make a lighting kit?

Fox!


----------



## liskorea317

FoxTrot said:


> I'm just so stoked over this news! I've held off getting the 4-window Seaview, because I think the movie version is much nicer (IMHO); the 8 windows give a sense of scale and proportion that essentially flew out the window (excuse the pun) with TV season 2. Now, I just might end up ordering both. I wish to pass on my thanks and anticipation to Moebius and crew!
> 
> Do you think some party will make a lighting kit?
> 
> Do bears poop in the woods?
> You can bet on someone making a light kit. I'm guessing Vood Fx and or Just An Illusion for starters...
> Mike


----------



## veedubb67

liskorea317 said:


> Do you think some party will make a lighting kit?
> 
> Do bears poop in the woods?
> You can bet on someone making a light kit. I'm guessing Vood Fx and or Just An Illusion for starters...
> Mike


They both already have lighting kits for the Seaview that should fit the 8-window version.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## FoxTrot

Thanks, and I'll have to think about them bears... we don't get them here downunder... :tongue:


----------



## Gary K

FoxTrot said:


> I'm just so stoked over this news! I've held off getting the 4-window Seaview, because I think the movie version is much nicer (IMHO); the 8 windows give a sense of scale and proportion that essentially flew out the window (excuse the pun) with TV season 2. Now, I just might end up ordering both. I wish to pass on my thanks and anticipation to Moebius and crew!
> 
> Do you think some party will make a lighting kit?
> 
> Fox!


It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.

Gary!


----------



## liskorea317

Gary K said:


> It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.
> 
> Gary!


That's what really makes this hobby shine these days-all the aftermarket goodies available for almost everything. Then you can take your kit from something that you'd build on your back porch and stick on a shelf to something close to a work of art as seen by so many peoples' work here.
Mike


----------



## fortress

I remember once reading on a post HT that Moebius did not really see
much interest in doing an 8-window Seaview, now they are doing it,
they once said no Spindrift kit, well they did one, That's what I like
about Moebius Models, they put out great stuff at fair prices, and
they are a company thay really looks at the market from all angles.

And they say there is no such thing as Santa.....Thanks Moby!!!!

by the way a larger Spindrift kit would be most appreciated.

fortress


----------



## steviesteve

fortress said:


> And they say there is no such thing as Santa.....Thanks Moby!!!!
> 
> *by the way a larger Spindrift kit would be most appreciated.*fortress


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Seaview

steviesteve said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!


 
YES! :woohoo:


----------



## GlennME

geoffdude said:


> *AWESOME SAUCE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love the retro robot, in a sort of Fleischer style.


The robot looks like a close relative to the one appearing on the cover of Strange Adventures #136 from June 1962.









.


----------



## Scary Terry

The robot in the GL kit is inspired by Gil Kane-drawn robots in early issues of the GL comic book.


----------



## GlennME

G'day Terry. Yeah, the Qward robot from GL#4 definitely fits the bill.


----------



## phicks

Any guess when we actually see GL in stores? Not to mention Iron Man and Black Widow?


----------



## FoxTrot

fortress said:


> I remember once reading on a post HT that Moebius did not really see
> much interest in doing an 8-window Seaview, now they are doing it,
> they once said no Spindrift kit, well they did one, That's what I like
> about Moebius Models, they put out great stuff at fair prices, and
> they are a company thay really looks at the market from all angles.
> 
> And they say there is no such thing as Santa.....Thanks Moby!!!!
> 
> by the way a larger Spindrift kit would be most appreciated.
> 
> fortress


Hi Fortress, I don't recall Moebius being 'that' negative about the 8-window Seaview. When the 4-window was first released, I begged them for the 8-window, and the answer was "no plans at this stage, we need to see how well the 4-window model sells, and so you never know what the future may bring...". Clearly, it was always going to be a matter of business and economics, and market prediction regarding interest in the 8-window sub. But since Moebius sales and profits are understandably confidential, it's such wonderful news that this is happening! The 8-window prototype pictures on Facebook are unreal...!!! Fox


----------



## fortress

FoxTrot said:


> Hi Fortress, I don't recall Moebius being 'that' negative about the 8-window Seaview. When the 4-window was first released, I begged them for the 8-window, and the answer was "no plans at this stage, we need to see how well the 4-window model sells, and so you never know what the future may bring...". Clearly, it was always going to be a matter of business and economics, and market prediction regarding interest in the 8-window sub. But since Moebius sales and profits are understandably confidential, it's such wonderful news that this is happening! The 8-window prototype pictures on Facebook are unreal...!!! Fox



No it was not really negative, they pretty much said as you put it "no plans
at this time", the Spindrift was pretty much the same thing. My point was and is that 
these products well sell, period, and since they have stated that
the TV seaview and the the Flying Sub did indeed sell pretty well it is only
fitting that they do the next step... The 8-Window Seaview.

And they are doing a rather fantastic one from what I can see. Bravo!!!

My wish is that they do the next logical step....agian and make a larger LOG SPINDRIFT!!!

"Yeah I know I said it"...But everything is thinking the same thing so what
the heck!!!


fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG

How about a model kit of a modeler sitting at his computer posting comments about what models will be made!

Maybe a 1/144th scale Galactica. That wouldn't be too big of a kit. Only...ummm...let's see. Or not!


----------



## teslabe

JeffG said:


> How about a model kit of a modeler sitting at his computer posting comments about what models will be made!


That's just too funny......... But you know that they would never build it,
they'd be too busy commenting on the people who did.......


----------



## fortress

There is two marketing rules by two man, who by the way can't
be denied his props that really sums it up for all of those whiney
annyoing, list-making model stormtroopers, who constantly 
bombard this forum and others with thier request;

"A lot of companies have chosen to downsize, and maybe that
was the right thing for them. We chose a different path. Our
belief was that if we KEPT putting great products in front of
our customers, they would continue to open their wallets".

Steve Jobs


"This may seem simple, but you need to give the customer
what they want, not what you think they want. And, if you do
this, people will keep coming back.

John llhan R.I.P


So a want-list now in then is not such a bad thng, show campanies 
that their is still a consumer base that wants to buy a particular modeling subject,
I can't really see a harm in that personally.....But maybe some do.


fortress


----------

